# Mature Filter Lock?



## Moki (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is 100% the right place to post but I guess I'll try it. I turned 18 in July, and my mature filter appears to be locked on, despite the fact that I'm 18. I submitted a TT shortly after with no response, so it's been over 2 months I think. 

I think when I was younger (and very dumb, stupid etc) I had my mature filter off and may have gotten it set on by a mod? It's been so long so I don't exactly remember. If that is the case, am I permanently not allowed to see mature art anymore?

Any help is appreciated. c:


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 19, 2010)

Go to http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/settings/ and make sure your birthdate is set correctly there, and doublecheck the status of the mature filter.


----------



## Moki (Oct 19, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Go to http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/settings/ and make sure your birthdate is set correctly there, and doublecheck the status of the mature filter.


 
Just checked, my birthday is correct and the "View Mature Art?" option is set to yes. :c


----------



## Moki (Nov 1, 2010)

I think it's ok to bump so I am :c Just don't know what to do about this problem aaaaah


----------



## Ratte (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey there, here's what you gotta do:

Get your ID ready
Scan it or take a really good picture so the details show up about your age
Email the scanned image/photo image to Carenath, as he would be fine in unlocking your account: carenath@furaffinity.net

Your account should be unlocked shortly.  :3


----------



## Moki (Nov 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hey there, here's what you gotta do:
> 
> Get your ID ready
> Scan it or take a really good picture so the details show up about your age
> ...


 Thank you so much! I'm about to send the email now. c:


----------



## Ratte (Nov 1, 2010)

Moki said:


> Thank you so much! I'm about to send the email now. c:


 
Not a problem.  Carenath is online and he should receive the email and verification soon.

Now that this is handled, this will be locked.


----------

